# @@@@[email protected]@@@U.S. Grand Prix



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I can't think of a darn thing to say other than that I'll watch, a lot. 

Friday: Practice - 4 hours live from 12:00 PM - 4:00 PM

Saturday: Practice - 2 hours live from 9:00 AM - 11:00 AM
Qualifying - 2 hours live from 1:00 PM - 3:00 PM

Sunday: Race - 2.5 hours live from 12:30 PM - 3:00 PM
Replay - 9:00 PM - 11:30 PM

All times ET.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> No rain. The weather forecast is looking good for the weekend. But you never know.


And, speaking as someone in the region, the weather here this spring and early summer has been very changeable, despite the forecasts. So don't bet on the early forecasts yet...


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> It is said that Renault has the strongest engine on the field at the moment.


Ultimately engine horsepower is about RPM. That's why they want to twist them up to 19k. Renault may have torque, but they aren't getting the RPM up yet. They are better at the Monaco/Hungary circuits where there's not a long straight. That's about balance too though. They were quick during middle practices at Canada, but when the time came they didn't show the power needed on the straights. At least that's my 2 cents. Our friend Steve Matchett commented a number of times how fast the FW26 was in the speed trap and that bodes well for BMW.

I'm going to be there...so I'm hopeful.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

But I read some quotes from Pat Symonds and a Renault engineer that they actually spend less time at full throttle -- percentage-wise -- per lap at Indy than they do at Canada. Something like 56%. But half of that comes in 1 shot on the run to corner 1. So, as they say, it's really like 2 circuits in one. 

So I'm going to say Renault will be stronger than people might think.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:thumbdwn: Spoonface.


-


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> :thumbdwn: Spoonface.
> 
> -


Trying to endear yourself to Alex, I see.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Trying to endear yourself to Alex, I see.


Just trolling your thread ... hoping to see Baumann whining again. Nothing more.

Anyway, at least he has nice wheels on his ALPINA! :yikes:

:angel:

-


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Anyway, at least he has nice wheels on his ALPINA! :yikes:
> 
> :angel:
> 
> -


True, but I like mine better...standing still, anyway. Now *I'M* in for some deep sh!t.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Just trolling your thread ... hoping to see Baumann whining again. Nothing more.
> 
> Anyway, at least he has nice wheels on his ALPINA! :yikes:
> 
> ...


I don't know why other dudes are driving anyway :dunno: :neener:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> I don't know why other dudes are driving anyway :dunno: :neener:


 :thumbdwn:










-


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I don't know why other dudes are driving anyway :dunno: :neener:


Just to see how much they can hold up MS when he tries to lap them. Of course Sato is there to see how many cars he can take out (including his own). I think I once expounded the theory that he was a kamakazi pilot in a former life. :eeps: Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, what was his answer to the question of what he would be if he weren't an F1 pilot. Er, make that driver.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I will say this - the Renault mechanics are ubernice. Trulli and Alonso were about the only drivers on the grid to show their faces, and that's about as much as they did - Ralf poked his head out, and I don't think any other drivers did. But the Renault mechanics were very gregarious, chatty, gave me water, etc. The BMW mechanics pulled kids from the crowd to poke around the cars and get their pictures taken with the cars, which was also cool. Ferrari was the last to open and the first to close...

One morning of forgetting the sunblock, and I am burnt to a crisp. I drove through a f-ing monsoon to get there last night, and now it's all sun.

If anyone knows what's up with the BMW corral, please toss me a note. I forgot my letter at home, and I have been sent everywhere around the track and can't find it.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> If anyone knows what's up with the BMW corral, please toss me a note. I forgot my letter at home, and I have been sent everywhere around the track and can't find it.


My father and I probably walked right past you. :yikes: Oh well, maybe we will bump into each other later.

The Hoosier car corral is 3 blocks from the main entrance of the Speedway, just south of 16th and Main Street. The address is 1330 Main Street.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks, man!

Look for a short woman with curly hair, jeans, black belt, black hat with a cartoon of an M roadster on the front and vance-man on the back, and a horrific sunburn.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Torrential downpour now.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

*A new BMW-Williams car coming?*

Quote from press conference with Frank, Ralf and Juan:



> Q: You've got, I believe, an updated car coming. When can we see that?
> 
> WILLIAMS: Maybe France, maybe Britain, maybe the next race. Depends what performance it brings. It's a reasonable change, modest you might say. But we have to bring us an advantage; if it doesn't, you won't see it. And you won't see a change until we've got something really worthwhile for these boys that they can do justice to their careers.
> 
> ...


Anyone know anything about what's up with this?


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> Look for a short woman with curly hair, jeans, black belt, black hat with a cartoon of an M roadster on the front and vance-man on the back, and a horrific sunburn.


She'll probably be flipping you off, too.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> She'll probably be flipping you off, too.


Only if you try to take a picture! :eeps:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Live timing and scoring from the first practice session is online right now...

www.formula1.com


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

PhilH said:


> Live timing and scoring from the first practice session is online right now...
> 
> www.formula1.com


I guess nobody is interested right now, or....everybody is on site and eating it up. :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> We saw it just a couple of races ago.
> 
> But MS didn't seem to want to see it to the end.
> 
> I some pics for you in the other thread.


Hey, if I were to race in Monaco, I'd leave the race early too. The Casino and the boats (including blondes) are much more interesting  :bigpimp:

*Alex goes to the other thread for pics*


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hey, if I were to race in Monaco, I'd leave the race early too. The Casino and the boats (including blondes) are much more interesting


Ha! I knew that brunette thing was just to get in good with Melissa. 

(MS is married!)


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Quick note of interest... Both MS and RB broke the F1 track record today.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> Quick note of interest... Both MS and RB broke the F1 track record today.


 :supdude:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

WILLIA///M said:


> Turn 1 tomorrow Sato takes out both Ferraris and both BARs and the 2 Williams cruise to victory.


Plausible :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Button broke it more, but it was during practice.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

*Reaction to Q2 from BMW Motorsport*



> In the all-important second qualifying for the US Grand Prix, Juan Pablo Montoya and Ralf Schumacher took fifth and sixth positions, making it an all blue-and-white third row.
> 
> In both parts of the back-to-back qualifying sessions, the BMW WilliamsF1 Team pairing confirmed the team's upward trend, recently demonstrated in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:thumbdwn: 


-


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Montoya left the car and running !! :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Start !! :wow:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:thumbdwn: 

Ferrari's #2 driver should have slammed the door on Spoonface when he had the chance ...  

Anyway, re-runs of Melrose Place start in 13 minutes. At least there is something worth watching before the Spain-Portugal kickoff.

Have a nice race.


:yawn: 


-


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

What the hell is going on in Indy ???? :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> :thumbdwn:
> 
> Ferrari's #2 driver should have slammed the door on Spoonface when he had the chance ...


Which chance and when ? 

Sheeesh, go and watch your Melrose Place :neener:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Damn, Ralf still in the car 

EDIT : They said that he could raise his hand, but it doesn't look good to me.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Which chance and when ?
> 
> Sheeesh, go and watch your Melrose Place :neener:


After the Follow Me car left the track ...

The intrigue of Dr Michael Mancini is much more interesting than Formula Spoonface.



-


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Hope Ralf's going to be OK.


----------



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

He appears to be in rather good condition


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

> Anyway, re-runs of Melrose Place start in 13 minutes. At least there is something worth watching before the Spain-Portugal kickoff.


Quite unfortunate. You deprived yourself of some exciting racing from Sato, and now as I watch Rubens is taking lunges at Schumacher. Gotta go, it's getting good.


----------



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

black flag for Montoya


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

How long has that new technical director been on the job? He doesn't seem to be having much luck...

Of course, one might argue you make your own luck.


----------

